# The rarest dog breed in the world



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Most people may not know this, but the rarest breed of dog in the world is of the terrier variety. According to this article from PetMedsOnline.com there are only 500-600 Glen Of Imaal terriers registered in the United States and approximately 35 in the U.K.

These dogs, like most terriers, were bred to hunt small game. They have feisty, independent and clever personality and they need a lot of exercise and intellectual stimulation from their owners.

Because the breeding stock is so low, many researchers and dog experts believe that this species may go extinct within the next ten years. Right now, there are more giant pandas in the world than Glens.

Although there is somewhat of a waiting list for these dogs, most breeders wont gauge customers if they are interested in owning a Glen. The average price for one of these dogs falls in the $500-$600, which is average for many other breeds as well.

For more information on Glens, check out this breeders Glen Web site.
Glen of Imaal Terriers - Liberty's Glen of Imaal Terrier Breeder: Litter and puppies occasionally in New Hampshire

January 3, 2009 4:26 PM

PhillyBurbs.com: *The rarest dog breed in the world
View attachment 14010


----------



## sikwemu (Sep 14, 2008)

That article isn't correct. There are Glens all over the world and around 140 were born last year in the UK and Ireland alone!


----------



## MonkeyDog (Oct 6, 2008)

I've got a Glen Practically sitting on my lap

Brilliant dogs. Would love another.

Hope this image link works......


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Just because they're not registered doesn't mean they're not out there.

Taking another breed for example. The Kerry Beagle, a native breed of Ireland which the FCI refused to recognise . The reason: "It's too similar to the Hamiltonstovare." Even though they were told the Kerry Beagle is one of the breeds used to create the Hamiltonstovare  ...anyway...

There is at the moment only one lady in Ireland who has bred Kerry Beagles for registration with the Irish Kennel Club for years. Another lady has come into the breed but with a dog bred by the first lady. There are less than 10 dogs alive today registered with the Irish Kennel Club. Breed in danger of extinction you might say.

Rubbish. In County Kerry there are hundreds of them running around the countryside with the fox hunting people, and plenty more pups born every year. They see no point in registering their dogs with the IKC. They see no point in showing them and making beauty champions of them. Which is fine, they don't need to use the showring to prove they have good dogs. Their acid test of quality is working ability.

There are Glen of Imaal Terriers in the Glen of Imaal and elsewhere in Ireland which are unregistered. I'd bet my life on it. They're dinking around hunting rats and mice in farmers' barns, having purebred puppies and carrying on with their lives with no need of the conformation showring.

When you see the phrase "x number of pups born in a year", read "x number of pups registered with the kennel club of which the author of the article is a member". I would think it a bit stupid to judge the rarity of a breed which was always pretty much a local speciality dog by the numbers in countries so far away from the country of origin. It's nothing but arrogance on the part of kennel clubs and certain show breeders to think that just because the dogs aren't registered with their specific organisation, they must not exist.

It always makes me cringe to see the Kennel Club (UK) list of native breeds in danger - Greyhounds for example belong nowhere near that list. Perhaps the showring version of the greyhound is in trouble. And no wonder. It's not able to do the job it's intended for. It's too big, the spine is too inflexible. But there is a huge surplus of greyhounds dumped every year when they're not getting top honours on the track. There are many rescue operations dedicated solely to rescuing greyhounds, and their business is brisk to say the least.

Don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Interesting to note, thanks!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Just because they're not registered doesn't mean they're not out there.
> 
> Taking another breed for example. The Kerry Beagle, a native breed of Ireland which the FCI refused to recognise . The reason: "It's too similar to the Hamiltonstovare." Even though they were told the Kerry Beagle is one of the breeds used to create the Hamiltonstovare  ...anyway...
> 
> ...


here here i agree with you


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

"Don't believe everything you read on the internet."

Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

testmg80 said:


> Most people may not know this, but the rarest breed of dog in the world is of the terrier variety. According to this article from PetMedsOnline.com there are only 500-600 Glen Of Imaal terriers registered in the United States and approximately 35 in the U.K.
> 
> These dogs, like most terriers, were bred to hunt small game. They have feisty, independent and clever personality and they need a lot of exercise and intellectual stimulation from their owners.
> 
> ...


having kept and bred glens for many years it amazes me where these people get there information from, what rubbish i have just read, there are plenty of glens about, if anyone wants a glen i will put you in contact with glen people here in ireland i had a litter of 8 last year and 5 of them went to the uk, so here are a few pics of my glens hopefully
cheers


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

porky pig said:


> having kept and bred glens for many years it amazes me where these people get there information from, what rubbish i have just read, there are plenty of glens about, if anyone wants a glen i will put you in contact with glen people here in ireland i had a litter of 8 last year and 5 of them went to the uk, so here are a few pics of my glens hopefully
> cheers


As I stated before, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

testmg80 said:


> As I stated before, don't shoot the messenger.


I dont think they are getting at you just letting you know that the facts aren't accurate thats all  in this case its a good thing as it means that this breed isnt in immediate danger of going extinct


----------



## pammy2806 (Feb 21, 2009)

hi there, i own a biewer yorkshire terrier which is rare to the uk,


----------



## porky pig (Sep 14, 2008)

testmg80 said:


> As I stated before, don't shoot the messenger.


that was not aimed at you testmg80, i have read that before its just a bit misinforming to people wanting to know about the breed


----------

